#    44  1

## evg.podgornova

,     1      ,   44 ,     ?            .  " "  ,    " " 44   .

----------


## vortex1c

1:    ->    ->                ,          ..  44,        (   )           ,           .

----------


## kot

> " "  ,    " " 44   .


  :Wow:    ,    ,       ,    (  )

----------

.     ?

----------

> ,    ,       ,    (  )


  -,      ..,   - ,  !?

----------


## Mashunya

,      7 .

----------

